# kijiji alert. Godin 5th Avenue P90 Kingpin w/case. $350. Etobicoke.



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

Black archtop Godin 5th Avenue P90 Kingpin. Acoustic amd elelctric with case.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/oakville-halton-region/godin-5th-avenue/1152609523


----------

